# More squirrels



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

This time with a vintage Mossberg bolt action in 16 gauge, with a ported C-lect choke. Late afternoon hunt. I located a tree they were feeding in. After I had to blast the first one twice, I cranked the choke down to "full". 

Its kind of a shame this is the last thing a southern Ohio squirrel sees in this world...


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice Job & nice shotgun! I have an old pump shotgun thats a Western field with the ole C-lect choke. Doesnt shoot slugs worth a ?$#@.
Been told it was made by Mossberg for Montgomery Wards.

Again nice job on Squirrels!


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

That is nice gun chad,I have the same Model 190 that my dad won in a drawing back in the 50's. Do you have any idea of the value of it. Oh yea nice pack of bushy tails.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

dennis treich said:


> That is nice gun chad,I have the same Model 190 that my dad won in a drawing back in the 50's. Do you have any idea of the value of it. Oh yea nice pack of bushy tails.


They've always been basic, bargain basement guns. Even in excellent condition, they don't fetch much. I still see them at flea markets and such for $150.00 or so. The hysteria over the rice rabies may have driven prices up a bit, but...


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

At the price of 16ga, if you can find it, those squirrels cost about $25 each.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Any have warbles


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Good eats. I have the same gun with the same choke in 20 gauge


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

montagc said:


> Marty, you are what you eat, so be careful before you grow a tail!
> 
> BTW that was me waving at you and your dog earlier around lunchtime 👋


Musta missed that. But everybody waves at Mowgli the German Shepherd(My daughter's dog actually...)


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Any have warbles


Haven't seen any this fall, yet...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

montagc said:


> Marty, you are what you eat, so be careful before you grow a tail!
> 
> BTW that was me waving at you and your dog earlier around lunchtime 👋


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When my Sis and BIL got together for dinner almost 2 weeks ago, he told me his neck was sore from looking up in trees while squirrel hunting. Squirrel hunting is what he cut his teeth on, and he dearly loves it to this day. I got started on rabbits. My BIL can bark like a squirrel with his mouth. He slides into an area and cuts loose with a few barks. Bucks squirrels are very territorial, and will come looking for the interloper. That's how he gets them.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

How he looks at anybody looking askew at my daughter...


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

I remember Monkeywards we called it. I bought my first shot gun there in the 60's it was a Mossberg 500 12ga pump. That thing would knock down a rabbit at 75 yards.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Somehow I think everybody's first shotgum was a Mossberg 500 pump. I know it was mine! When I was old enough to buy my own gun, I paid $79.95 + tax at Woolco, which was what was left of the F.W. Woolworth Co. That was on sale, down from it's regular price of $89.95. I still have that gun, and it still works perfectly!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine was a J.C.Higgins 12ga pump with the original 3 choke system,f/m/ic that unscrewed. My mom bought it for me at Sam’s pawnshop in Cleveland for $50,lot of money back then. No longer have it,cut the barrel off and made it into a slug gun with scope and eventually sold it. A lot of firsts with that gun,should of kept it just for the memories…oh well live and learn.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

My first was an H & R Topper 12 ga that kicked like a mule...loved that gun and still have it. Dad gave it to me on opening day of rabbit season when I was around 8 or 10. A few years later I bought a Mossberg 500 combo 12 ga with 28" vent rib and slug barrel....way before rifle slug barrels......still have it


----------



## sealevel (Mar 16, 2018)

bassplayer said:


> My first was an H & R Topper 12 ga that kicked like a mule...loved that gun and still have it. Dad gave it to me on opening day of rabbit season when I was around 8 or 10. A few years later I bought a Mossberg 500 combo 12 ga with 28" vent rib and slug barrel....way before rifle slug barrels......still have it


 20guage H&R Topper also, thanks DAD and MOM - He never owned a firearm, but he knew I loved to hunt/shoot. 
First purchase - Win 1200 pump 12Gauge , winchokes, 1975 - multi thousand rounds thru it, never a fail, you know its been fired as the slide tube is has seen some cycles...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My first gun was an H&R in a .410. First gun I bought was a Winchester 1400 with a modified choke. Shot a lot of pheasant and my first couple deer with that gun. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

chadwimc said:


> This time with a vintage Mossberg bolt action in 16 gauge, with a ported C-lect choke. Late afternoon hunt. I located a tree they were feeding in. After I had to blast the first one twice, I cranked the choke down to "full".
> 
> Its kind of a shame this is the last thing a southern Ohio squirrel sees in this world...
> 
> ...


Very nice. I have the 12 gauge bolt action with a polychoke. I also have a break action 12gauge single shot that I load black powder loads for squirrel.


----------

